# GOW: #2 Kansas @ #22 Kansas St



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vs.









January 30, 2008
8:00 PM EST​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Thank you, P.O.!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am so psyched about this game, just too bad i will be working.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Massive game, lookin forward to it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas in a rout. Kansas will stonewall Beasley just like Xavier did.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So glad this is on espn360, so I can watch.

Unless the feed is somehow delayed, it's 9-5 K-State early.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaky start from Kansas. 4 Turnovers already. KSU is up 11-5.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Shaky start from Kansas. 4 Turnovers already. KSU is up 11-5.


Jesus come on Kansas your making me look like an idiot :azdaja:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol. Jayhawks went on a 13-3 run shortly after I posted that. It's tied now 18-18


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol. Jayhawks went on a 13-3 run shortly after I posted that. It's tied now 18-18


keep the updates coming Diss, unfortunately the cable in my area is out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm watching it on espn360.com. 

Bill Walker's been K-State's best player so far. 12 pts in 9 mins. Beasley's only got 2 pts. 1-4 from the field. 

It's 28-26. Wildcats up. 6 left in the half. 

And Arthur just picked up his 3rd foul for Kansas.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

why the heck is this not on national tv?!?!?!

regular updates, please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KSU is up 38-36 at the half.

Rush with 12 pts for KU

Walker still with 12 pts. Picked up his 3 fouls pretty early. Beasley is 3-10 with 8 pts.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Beasley is 3-10 for 8 points at the half. A lack luster first half for him.
K-State up by 2 at the half

edit: I didnt see dissonance posted before me


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Beasley's starting to heat up. 

K-State is up 49-45 at the TV TO. 

edit: it's back. Walker just hit a 3. He's 3-6 from there. 52-45 now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KSU up by 8. 57-49. KU's only scoring at the line as of late.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

how is beasley doing now?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He's been ridiculous. 24 pts, 9-18 now. 4-4 from 3. 

My feed's a little slow. KU is down by 8, 67-59 with 3:46 left. But on yahoo, says, KU is down 67-61 with 3:20.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KSU is up 76-64 with 2:25 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Kansas State 84, Kansas 75*


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wow... at least espn2 was smart enough to show the last 5min.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

not too upset. K-state took KU out of its game. Also there has been a few calls that could go either way, and I feel that hurt Kansas the most


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

YES!!!!! Now I dont feel too bad about our loss. A &M is also destroying Texas by the way

Beasley has solidified his number one spot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

YES!!!!! Now I dont feel too bad about our loss. A &M is also destroying Texas by the way

Beasley has solidified his number one spot


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

you should maryland isn't anywhere near as good as kansas state. plus, your game was on your home court.

as i type, duke is preparing to choke vs. NCSU... AT HOME :|


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> He's been ridiculous. 24 pts, 9-18 now. 4-4 from 3.
> 
> My feed's a little slow. KU is down by 8, 67-59 with 3:46 left. But on yahoo, says, KU is down 67-61 with 3:20.


Did you listen to the webcast? That crowd was so loud I bet it would've been tough to hear the commentators.


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

K-State looked very good tonight. Would not be surprised to see them be a 3-seed come tourney time


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I can't believe Beasley was 4/4 from behind the arc. Is he a good shooter? I've never got the impression that he was much of a shooter, but damn, I'm impressed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I can't believe Beasley was 4/4 from behind the arc. Is he a good shooter? I've never got the impression that he was much of a shooter, but damn, I'm impressed.


That's his best asset


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe I called this. Beasley is def making a case for player of the year.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I can't believe Beasley was 4/4 from behind the arc. Is he a good shooter? I've never got the impression that he was much of a shooter, but damn, I'm impressed.


What rock have you been hiding under Nimreitz? What idiots have you been relying upon for your Beasley information?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Kansas in a rout. Kansas will stonewall Beasley just like Xavier did.


Note to self, always bet the opposite of bball2223


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> That's his best asset


and possibly the fact that on any given night he can grab 20+ rebounds


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> What rock have you been hiding under Nimreitz? What idiots have you been relying upon for your Beasley information?


I've watched him play a couple games and his form looked ugly, so I didn't believe what you guys were saying about his shot. I must have been watching JUST the Notre Dame and Xavier games though, by the look of it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

His jumper has never really been the concern. The concern is what is his position on the pro level. He seems like he is gonna mold into a David West type, which isn't that bad of a thing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Note to self, always bet the opposite of bball2223




:lol: that would be a great idea for the future.


----------

